# Silk screen machine



## Terryjb28 (Oct 19, 2009)

What is a most simple, easy ,efficient and effective silk screen i can buy on the market today? i'm trying to start my own company, but i dont know what machine i should start off with.


----------



## mcbrair (May 13, 2008)

Terryjb28 said:


> What is a most simple, easy ,efficient and effective silk screen i can buy on the market today? i'm trying to start my own company, but i dont know what machine i should start off with.


Are you looking to do volume? or customized shirts for a few shirts? There's a lot of variables to consider when you want to start out.


----------

